# American Flyer- Attic Find



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

A friend of mine found out I was a model railroader (N Scale) and said he had some train stuff in his attic he wanted to get rid of, something from many years ago. I was reluctant to do so but took it anyway. I want to sell it as is but don't know the best way to do it or how much it's worth. I cleaned it up a bit since everything is pretty dirty and got it to run maybe a few inches at various times on a short piece of track that came with it along with a few cars. It will for sure need a lot of work both outside and inside to get it running good I'm sure. The loco is a NYC Hudson 4-6-4 #321. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Take pictures of the items then make a post
to our For Sale Forum. It's free but you must
set a price. It's ok to use, OR BEST OFFER.

State your policy of payment and shipping.

The more information you post the better
chances for sale.

Don


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah but I wouldn't know what to ask for it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 321 is a 1946 or 1947 production Hudson. They came either with both smoke and choo choo or without them. The unit if present is in the tender. A 1946 will have New Youk Central on the tender and round head valve gear rivets. 1947 has American Flyer Lines on the tender and hex head valve gear rivets. Value is highly dependent on condition but not so much on whether or not it runs. The 1946 is worth more than the 1947.


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Then it appears this is the 1946 version. I guess a good clean up is in order at least for the appearance.

Thomas


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Be careful. The lettering is ink stamped and delicate.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This may help you decide how much to ask for the
locomotive.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=american+flyer+321

Don


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Well that explains why the number lettering is faded a bit. hwell:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would sell it as is, as many people, including myself, love to re-furbish these fine old locos. If you put it on ebay, I would say it could get probably around $75-$100 bucks. There were several on ebay last week or so that the owner was asking $75 for a buy it now.


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

> I would sell it as is, as many people, including myself, love to re-furbish these fine old locos. If you put it on ebay, I would say it could get probably around $75-$100 bucks. There were several on ebay last week or so that the owner was asking $75 for a buy it now.


Okay well thanks for that info, that's probably what I'll do. :appl:


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Just have to add that's a dynamite lookin' engine.
Especially all the piston rod gear.
Lionel just don't make 'em like that anymore. (Yes, i know it's AF)
if yours is as clean as the one on Ebay, it should get near top dollar.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not so sure about that price. The 1946 321 in VG to Ex condition with a solid, readable New York Central on the tender should sell for more like $150. Were it a 1947 I would agree with the earlier estimate.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Darn my old eyes!!! I had 322 in my mind and went right past 321,lol..The 321 should bring in a few extra bucks, but you never know what the market will dictate...Here's a few of my 322's...1 SIT and 2 SIB.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not know when you find time to run all those engines.
Perhaps a spot of moonshine to open up the eyes and bring things into proper focus??!!


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's a few pics of what I have. Looks like the #321 is pretty much faded out on both sides and I'm sure that won't help in the pricing.


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's a link to one that sold the other night for a really good price, but in a lot better shape probably than most. Scroll down the link to see the loco.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201833666113?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You have a smoke in tender version, and that appears to be a nice engine.Several things that will affect value are no cracked or broken white insulators, all steps present on the tender and engine where applicable, or course lettering, etc. The New York central lettering on the tender is a big plus, as far as value.. You should see upwards to $200 or more, but it could be less too. It's always a crap shoot when it comes to value, but you have a desirable engine.. Good luck with the sale.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That was a high price on the EBAY sale, that 321 was a strong E condition with everything in working order. This one looks like a VG from the pictures but the tender lettering is strong, the only visible repair needed is the smoke tube. It could be very carefully cleaned and the handrails polished. The value is unknown until the bidding closes.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Usually, unless I can run the engine, I assume it does not work and would need repairs. Since this one will move a bit, then I'd bid a bit higher since it would usually just need a good clean and lube. The smoke unit is another story. Can you take off the tender shell and check the smoke unit bellows? That is what usually needs repairs on these.

That being said, these Hudsons are my best runners. I have a 322 and a 322AC. Both of them will run for hours at a time.


----------



## amit65 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi..


I like American Flyer too. Too bad Lionel isn't doing something with the line nowadays. 
It's the ideal size for a layout.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*321*

Wow what a great find. I dream of finding stuff like that but so far no luck. Great score and enjoy them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amit65 said:


> Hi..
> 
> 
> I like American Flyer too. Too bad Lionel isn't doing something with the line nowadays.
> It's the ideal size for a layout.


Lionel does indeed make S gauge...


----------

